# NORTHERN BERRY bud pics



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

*Here are some Northern Berry (peak seeds) main cola bud pics at 31 days of flower. still have another 3 or 4 weeks to go on this one. she is gonna get BIG.*


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 23, 2006)

She is Beautiful...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

Can you take a measurement of it?

That thing is fat and juicy already. and still has couple of more weeks wow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Can you take a measurement of it?
> 
> That thing is fat and juicy already. and still has couple of more weeks wow.


 she is 8 inches +


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

MMMMM Yummy!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 23, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> she is 8 inches +


Ok, just what did you measure that with?

Hahahhahahaha go wash your hands!

The "Natures" look of having one main bud has always been something I think is beautiful.

Very pretty lady!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 23, 2006)

awesome shots!!!     curiosity for my own future picture taking, what did you use as a backdrop?  the white makes it stand out so well


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> awesome shots!!!  curiosity for my own future picture taking, what did you use as a backdrop? the white makes it stand out so well


 hi LdyLunatic. that is the door of my growroom. i'm sure you could use anything though. i love your avatar.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 23, 2006)

well damn....all our walls are green and the doors are brown (except for the "special room")...so i guess i need to find a way of making a backdrop...the biggest problem is finding a spot thats bright enough for pics ...but not the grow room lights...too yellow..i'm sure you know what i mean  

eventually i will get it figured out...maybe someone on the school bus might know   (thanks for the compliment)


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 23, 2006)

Those r looking great Bgrunt with still alot of flowering time and there already huge your gonna get a nice yeild cant wait to hear about it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> well damn....all our walls are green and the doors are brown (except for the "special room")...so i guess i need to find a way of making a backdrop...the biggest problem is finding a spot thats bright enough for pics ...but not the grow room lights...too yellow..i'm sure you know what i mean
> 
> eventually i will get it figured out...maybe someone on the school bus might know  (thanks for the compliment)


 i'm gonna go to wally world and pic up some blue and purple satin fabric for a backdrop. here is a secret in taking pics in or out of your growroom. use the flash. almost all my pictures are taken with the flash on. for some reason it makes the picture come out better.


----------



## zouse1234 (Apr 7, 2006)

Brothers grunt i am having issues uploading pictures onto this site could you please tell me how i up load i have done it once in the past but seem to have forgot how to if not anyone else out there who can help if possible can you make it IDIOT proof, i have some really nice pics of white russian and AK47 some plants   

TOKE ON MAN


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey zouse long time no see. when you reply to a thread there is a button if you scroll down. It says manage attachments. click that button. it will open a new window. with 5 or 6 little boxes with a browse button next to it. click browse and search for the pic on your computer. after choosing the pics you want. click upload. Then click the close window button. your done.

Make sure your resolution of the picture is less than 800X600 pixels. 

I can't wait to see those pictures dude.


----------

